# Trench Watch Repair ?



## Anthony1973 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've just bought a 1915 silver trench watch in need of repair ........ Within reason I'm more than willing to pay to have it restored to working order but I'm finding it difficult to find someone willing to take the job on. Could anyone help please?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try Roy, our host. Clicky top left.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Or Steve Burrage of Rytetime Watches Repairs.


----------

